

The dirty little secret of online learning: Students are bored and dropping out - kevbam
http://qz.com/65408/the-dirty-little-secret-of-online-learning-students-are-bored-and-dropping-out/

======
erdogan
This article misses a significant point: access to online learning is
different from and cannot replace motivation to learn, which is what's
investigated in the article. The business model of most online universities is
based on number of enrolled students, not number of graduating students. Since
the barrier to entry is low and the enrollment associates sell well, people
often end up enrolling without sufficient motivation to study and quickly drop
out after getting overwhelmed by the responsibility they overtook. A more fair
evaluation would take students of equivalent motivation to study a
degree/subject, and then compare their performances in offline and online
classroom settings (of course if you truly want to understand before you
speculate with "dirty little" titles).

